# Botdog Samples - Frog Guiros



## chillbot (Jan 4, 2019)

www.botdogsamples.com

This time around we are *selling* the frogs for $5. I'm not calling it a donation because we're making it mandatory. However, 100% of every $5 we get will go to Education Through Music: Los Angeles.

ETM:LA partners with inner-city schools in Los Angeles to provide music education and instruments to all children, and also uses music education to improve academics, motivation, and self-confidence. OK, that's a bit of a copy-and-paste job but I've seen it in action and they are really good. Jdog and I went to a classroom in South LA and handed out some frogs and got to talk to the kids about writing music, it was very cool. It makes such a difference with some of these kids, just little things like not having to share a communal mouthpiece (much less an instrument), things we take for granted.

If you're the type that is suspicious of our charitable intent, don't buy it! Trust me on this much, we have spent WAY too much time and money on this project to try to scam you out of your 5 bucks at this point. Though I'm happy to be audited, or, if you'd rather, donate direct to ETM and email us your receipt.

My real hope is that through our silly video we can raise awareness for ETM:LA even if we don't end up raising that much actual dollars.

Special thanks to @Farkle and @Mike Greene and the other composers that agreed to play the frogs in our video. And much thanks to @Jdiggity1 who spent many many, many, many, hours on this project, and then some.

UPDATE: DEMO


----------



## thesteelydane (Jan 4, 2019)

Absolutely amazing! And a must have...


----------



## SoNowWhat? (Jan 4, 2019)

Will pick this up when back in studio. Thanks Botdog samples. A worthy cause.


----------



## PaulBrimstone (Jan 4, 2019)

I'm in — great! Bought.


----------



## LamaRose (Jan 4, 2019)

What a perfect instrument to hand out to kids - and adults! So help me frog, I'll have both the digital and physical versions once I'm out of rehab.:emoji_frog:


----------



## rhye (Jan 4, 2019)

This made my day!


----------



## lp59burst (Jan 4, 2019)

I'm in too...


----------



## CT (Jan 4, 2019)

Great cause, and great video. I'm increasingly jealous of Jdiggity and anyone else who gets to work with you. 

Could you maybe include some more idiomatic frog guiro examples in another walkthrough, though, with legato and mic positions spotlighted too? Feels like you're hiding shortcomings.


----------



## Jdiggity1 (Jan 4, 2019)

miket said:


> I'm increasingly jealous of Jdiggity and anyone else who gets to work with you.



I'm not sure what makes you think there's any "work" involved...


----------



## Karma (Jan 5, 2019)

Magnificent. Can we get an option to pay a little more?


----------



## BGvanRens (Jan 5, 2019)

Instant buy for me. Even if I don't end up using it, the video has entertained me, so it was worth it to me.

Edit: Even more important it supports a good cause.


----------



## karelpsota (Jan 5, 2019)

Having the privilege to watch the video itself is worth more than $5.

Take my money!


----------



## wst3 (Jan 5, 2019)

Brilliant! You have my $5 - and honestly, you could have gotten more<G>! Loved the video... you are one creative dude!


----------



## RoyBatty (Jan 5, 2019)

Bought. Thanks!


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (Jan 5, 2019)

But I wanted _Botfrog_ Guiros...


----------



## chillbot (Jan 5, 2019)

Land of Missing Parts said:


> But I wanted _Botfrog_ Guiros...


Check the banner ads.


----------



## Saxer (Jan 5, 2019)

Got it! A Froggy day!


----------



## AllanH (Jan 5, 2019)

That is such a funny and well-done video.


----------



## X-Bassist (Jan 5, 2019)

Another Excellent job from Botdogs Chillbot and Jdiggity! So great to see so many faces. Can always use a good set of croakers!


----------



## Mike Fox (Jan 5, 2019)

Awesome! Count me in!


----------



## kurtvanzo (Jan 5, 2019)

chillbot said:


> Check the banner ads.



Having issues with the "Frog_Guiros.rar" Downloaded and upacked it several times but gets "this file format is not supported or corrupt..." in Kontakt. I'm using Kontakt 5.8.1 Is there anyway to get another download?


----------



## Jdiggity1 (Jan 5, 2019)

kurtvanzo said:


> Having issues with the "Frog_Guiros.rar" Downloaded and upacked it several times but gets "this file format is not supported or corrupt..." in Kontakt. I'm using Kontakt 5.8.1 Is there anyway to get another download?



Hmm.. haven't seen that one before.
I've started a private conversation with you to get you sorted out.

And if anybody else has issues, please send me a message and I'll look into it for you


----------



## Strezov (Jan 6, 2019)

Love this.


----------



## tokatila (Jan 6, 2019)

Too expensive. Will wait for summer sale.


----------



## babylonwaves (Jan 6, 2019)

I have Kontakt, do I get a discount ?


----------



## kurtvanzo (Jan 6, 2019)

Jdiggity1 said:


> Hmm.. haven't seen that one before.
> I've started a private conversation with you to get you sorted out.
> 
> And if anybody else has issues, please send me a message and I'll look into it for you


 Sent! Tried another browser but still the same issue. Thank you for the help!


----------



## Polkasound (Jan 6, 2019)

tokatila said:


> Too expensive. Will wait for summer sale.



I bit the bullet and paid full price for this library. My kids can eat next week. Hunger pangs strengthen the spirit.


----------



## kurtvanzo (Jan 6, 2019)

kurtvanzo said:


> Having issues with the "Frog_Guiros.rar" Downloaded and upacked it several times but gets "this file format is not supported or corrupt..." in Kontakt. I'm using Kontakt 5.8.1 Is there anyway to get another download?


Problem solved! Needed to use a different RAR unpacker. For anyone else on Mac that ends up with files that say they are corrupt in Kontakt. Re unpack the RAR with:
https://theunarchiver.com
Thanks for the help and recommendation Jdiggity!


----------



## dzilizzi (Jan 7, 2019)

So I was gone all weekend and just bought it. I was having a little problem with the site and it seems I got charged twice. Can you just donate the extra? I don't need two sets of frogs. 

Also, you should probably price it a $10 with a 50% off sale. Because people love sales and 50%? That would be great!


----------



## gsilbers (Jan 7, 2019)

nice!


----------



## dbudimir (Jan 7, 2019)

Sweet! I just got it!!


----------



## chillbot (Jan 7, 2019)

dzilizzi said:


> Also, you should probably price it a $10 with a 50% off sale. Because people love sales and 50%? That would be great!


This is brilliant. What if we made it regularly priced $8.33 and then had an intro "40% off" price. I see a lot of developers like to do "40% off" sales. And then we can leave the "intro" price up until November and then have a 40% BF sale. And then after that it will be a holiday sale, buy the frogs at 40% off and get the lalis for free...


----------



## TheSteven (Jan 7, 2019)

Now I understand the banner ads!
Things would have been clearer if I had clicked on one but as a rule I avoid clicking on frogs.


----------



## Jdiggity1 (Jan 7, 2019)

TheSteven said:


> Now I understand the banner ads!
> Things would have been clearer if I had clicked on one but as a rule I avoid clicking on frogs.


Don't sweat it man, there's a first time for everything


----------



## leon chevalier (Jan 8, 2019)

TheSteven said:


> I avoid clicking on frogs


Thanks from France. It can get annoying after a while.


----------



## Crowe (Jan 9, 2019)

I never click on odd banners. Until today.

This was absolutely awesome. But now I have to spend money.

I should've stuck to my rule dammit.


----------



## Mystic (Jan 9, 2019)

chillbot said:


> This is brilliant. What if we made it regularly priced $8.33 and then had an intro "40% off" price. I see a lot of developers like to do "40% off" sales. And then we can leave the "intro" price up until November and then have a 40% BF sale. And then after that it will be a holiday sale, buy the frogs at 40% off and get the lalis for free...


You need to make sure to send an email out every week though saying it's on a new sale though. Give the sale a new name each week so it seems like it's new.

Happy National Static Electricity Day! Start your ignitions because we have a shocking sale for you! For only a limited time, you can get Frog Guiros at the hair raising price of $5! The current price won't last long so zap yourself over to Botdog Samples!


----------



## Jdiggity1 (Jan 9, 2019)

How embarrassing. We released a library with no demo!
Let's just pretend this was here the whole time...


----------



## Kony (Jan 9, 2019)

chillbot said:


> This is brilliant. What if we made it regularly priced $8.33 and then had an intro "40% off" price. I see a lot of developers like to do "40% off" sales. And then we can leave the "intro" price up until November and then have a 40% BF sale. And then after that it will be a holiday sale, buy the frogs at 40% off and get the lalis for free...


I've put this on my Wishlist for Christmas


----------



## dflood (Jan 9, 2019)

Saw some complaints on Amazon that people were receiving their wooden frogs with no stick. How disappointing is that? I just checked and am glad to confirm that the sticks were included with my download! 
Great idea, great cause!


----------



## creativeforge (Jan 20, 2019)

chillbot said:


> www.botdogsamples.com
> 
> This time around we are *selling* the frogs for $5. I'm not calling it a donation because we're making it mandatory. However, 100% of every $5 we get will go to Education Through Music: Los Angeles.
> 
> ...




I think this one of the best promotional video ever on VIC!


----------



## creativeforge (Jan 20, 2019)

chillbot said:


> www.botdogsamples.com
> 
> This time around we are *selling* the frogs for $5. I'm not calling it a donation because we're making it mandatory. However, 100% of every $5 we get will go to Education Through Music: Los Angeles.
> 
> ...




@chillbot , Can we share this outside of VIC, like on Facebook?


----------



## chillbot (Jan 20, 2019)

Sure! It's actually public on my FB account. Been shared a record 17 times! (That's off-the-charts viral by my standards.) I bet you can find it if you put on your sleuthing hat...


----------



## Jay Panikkar (Jan 20, 2019)

Jdiggity1 said:


> How embarrassing. We released a library with no demo!
> Let's just pretend this was here the whole time...




Caveman hit single 10,000 BC.


----------



## NathanRightnour (Jan 28, 2019)

Amazing - great cause and hilarious video!

And they're the perfect companions for our 6" frog guiro 

Big thanks to everyone involved <3


----------



## imagegod (Feb 14, 2019)

Do you have any interest in a physical donation? I have the following items which I'm looking to donate:

Roland PMA-5 Personal Music Assistant Sequencer, complete with power supply, pointer, leatherette cover, manual and quick guide. (It's a handheld music device for composing 8 track music with high quality sounds included. A young person might like this, but it's sophisticated enough for an adult.)
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Roland-PMA-5-Personal-Music-Assistant-Sequencer/153363981481?hash=item23b534a4a9:g:7pEAAOSwHSdcV4lu:rk:1:pf:1&frcectupt=true

Shure SM57-LC Cardioid Dynamic Microphone with an analogue cable and connector.

A Roland GR-30 Guitar Synth (without the power supply). This is a nice synthesizer for guitars. Unfortunately, I'm missing the power supply (which is relatively inexpensive). 

I left an email with https://etmla.org/...if (https://etmla.org/)
If they decline the offer, perhaps you'd like these items? Let me know...

Thanks.


----------



## chillbot (Feb 26, 2019)

New review is in!

Limited-time intro-pre-order crossgrade VIP BF loyalty sale pricing is still going on... pick it up for the low price of $5.00 US.

https://vi-control.net/community/threads/you-want-epic.80011/


----------



## thesteelydane (Mar 3, 2019)

This thread deserves a bump! This is a must-have library after all!


----------



## chillbot (Mar 6, 2019)

Just to sort of wrap this up. Though you are still more than welcome to purchase!

In fact for a limited time you can purchase our "everything bundle" for the low price of $5. That includes everything in the entire botdog samples collection both the frogs and the lalis.






I always knew that frog guiros were not in the most popular demand. Still, I was hoping that putting the video out on social media might incite some people just to donate who have nothing to do with music, and some of my friends did. And I had hoped to make a few more people aware of ETM:LA, and I think we did that. And though it's maybe a bit less than I had hoped to raise, I still think you have to call it a success just to raise that much for a good cause. So thanks to all of you that helped out.

I don't think anyone doubts our integrity, and if you do we don't care anyway... but posting screenshot nonetheless. We will continue to donate 100% of all future frog guiro purchases to ETM:LA.


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (Mar 19, 2019)

_Item_: Could this new VI be the _Frog Guiros killer_? VI guiros experts say these two giants could be on a _collision course_.


----------

